# Bonza 1.5 brass top cap



## Mzr (5/10/19)

Hi there, I am looking for a brass vandy vape bonza 1.5 25mm top cap anyone know where I could get one. Please let me know available on 0722385016 
Thank you


----------



## Hazard (6/4/20)

Hi. Did you ever find a 25mm top cap for your Bonza.


----------



## Mzr (7/4/20)

Hi there, nope unfortunately I didn't get one surprised no one in Sa had stock of them


----------

